# Roller cover release roller recommendation



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

I currently use Wooster 9in rollers and I'm fed up with trying to release the roller cover from the roller. Smacking it on a 5 gallon bucket doesn't work must of the time. I wind up bending the roller or destroying the bucket. Generally the cover stays on the roller for a period of a week. I wrap the cover between uses in plastic wrap to keep it moist. Anyone else have issue releasing the cover on Wooster rollers? Any recommendations on a replacement roller? Thanks.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

You need to bang the skin off more often, leaving it on for a week is kind of long. I use purdy frames as well and the skin comes off pretty easily on those.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I keep a small hammer in my van to tap the open end of the cage with. 99% of the time that'll release the sleeve. I would think leaving it on there for a week might be part of the problem though. That seems to be the cause when I get a stubborn one that's hanging on for dear life.

At the end of the day I'm usually happier if they're a little bit stubborn to release rather than trying to walk off my cage all day long while I'm rolling.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Guess you could pull the cover off the frame every day before wrapping it but IMO that would be a bit of a pain. Like Bill, I just use a hammer to knock it lose when I need to remove it. Of course, that isn’t the best thing for the frame.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

RH said:


> Guess you could pull the cover off the frame every day before wrapping it but IMO that would be a bit of a pain. Like Bill, I just use a hammer to knock it lose when I need to remove it. Of course, that isn’t the best thing for the frame.


I just use the very first hammer I ever owned. My dad gave it to me when I was 4yrs old. It's wee, so it doesn't pack a huge punch. I've done this with framing hammers in the past and yep, you can blow apart the end.


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I keep a small hammer in my van to tap the open end of the cage with. 99% of the time that'll release the sleeve. I would think leaving it on there for a week might be part of the problem though. That seems to be the cause when I get a stubborn one that's hanging on for dear life.
> 
> At the end of the day I'm usually happier if they're a little bit stubborn to release rather than trying to walk off my cage all day long while I'm rolling.


A little love taps and it works. Thanks you. 

As a note I leave it on there a week because I can only do what I enjoy at night and on weekends. Unfortunately I don't pay my bills painting. So it takes me sometimes a week to finish a job (Ceiling 2 coats, trim 2 coats, Walls 2 coats, maybe 2 different colors). There is a lot to clean each night, brushes, trays, drop down, and etc. 

Again Thanks for the help.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

cardgunner said:


> A little love taps and it works. Thanks you.
> 
> As a note I leave it on there a week because I can only do what I enjoy at night and on weekends. Unfortunately I don't pay my bills painting. So it takes me sometimes a week to finish a job (Ceiling 2 coats, trim 2 coats, Walls 2 coats, maybe 2 different colors). There is a lot to clean each night, brushes, trays, drop down, and etc.
> 
> Again Thanks for the help.


Not everyone here is a fan of using trays - but I am. I will say however, that I never "clean" out my trays. Sure, I will swab out any excess paint at the end of using one, but I never wash them out. Just put them aside and let em' dry until the next time. I have a half dozen for use at any time so having wet paint in one which might interfere with it being used typically isn't an issue. In fact, with time I actually prefer the extra stiffness and weight the extra layers of paint impart to the tray. However, once it gets to the point that lifting a full tray with one hand gets to feeling like weight training, into the trash they go.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

If you leave the cover on for a week, why care about the frame? You have to have so much built up paint on the neck why even keep it. A cover costs like $5, the frame $7, just toss it.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

cardgunner said:


> I currently use Wooster 9in rollers and I'm fed up with trying to release the roller cover from the roller. Smacking it on a 5 gallon bucket doesn't work must of the time. I wind up bending the roller or destroying the bucket. Generally the cover stays on the roller for a period of a week. I wrap the cover between uses in plastic wrap to keep it moist. Anyone else have issue releasing the cover on Wooster rollers? Any recommendations on a replacement roller? Thanks.


The problem is leaving it on for a week! Pop it off(the cover) at the end of the day and clean your frame. Same with your brushes! Clean tools every single day=no gear problems. Otherwise, keep buying new ones and incorporate them in to the cost of the job. We're talking about 8 or 9 bucks for what (imho)Is the best frame and pole combo on the market. Seems like a waste to me but let's face it, this isn't the most eco friendly trade sometimes.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
Ps sorry mike, didn't see your post. We're on the same page though!


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

dont buy cheap cages


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Vylum said:


> dont buy cheap cages




I don’t think he is buying cheap cages and that might be part of the problem. 
Wooster makes a few different kinds of cage. The more expensive ones have extra little grippers just inside of the edges. Makes the nap more secure, less likely to slip during use. Also makes it a PITA to get naps off sometimes. 

The cheaper Wooster cages don’t have those grippers. Might be better advice to say ‘do buy cheaper cages ‘. 

We use Wooster and I run into this problem too. Not so much from leaving a single nap on for long periods, but rather insufficient cleaning of the cage between uses. Doesn’t take a whole lot of build up to make that happen with the top line Wooster cages. 

The second tear cages don’t have those grippers and are much less likely to jam up. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

i use those wooster ones exclusively, i just keep the grabbers clean, maybe a quick sand now and again. quick wack with the rubber handle of the pole and pops right off


----------



## Holdenholden (Feb 6, 2018)

I’ve run into the same problem. Key is to remove the sleeve each day and clean the roller cage. After awhile I’ll even soak the roller cage in lacquer thinner and it come out brand new. Also if your using a used roller cover make sure the inside of the cover is clean and has no build up of paint. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

If it were going to be a week before I got back into the same paint, I'd hit the roller sleeve off into the bucket of paint and rinse out my frame.

I always have a 9 floating around in a 5 gallons bucket of ceiling paint I take from job to job. It's a learned skill to fish that thing out with a paint stick, position on the end of the frame and then firmly tap the frame on the edge of the bucket to lock into place... All without getting paint on your hands. I'm still perfecting the art but it can be done. It solves the problem of what to do with that sleeve you need later.

It's key to keep the frame clean. The method doesn't work if you have 10 mils of paint built up all over it.

PS: it doesn't work with porous core sleeves that swell up if they're left wet too long.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

AngieM said:


> If it were going to be a week before I got back into the same paint, I'd hit the roller sleeve off into the bucket of paint and rinse out my frame.
> 
> I always have a 9 floating around in a 5 gallons bucket of ceiling paint I take from job to job. It's a learned skill to fish that thing out with a paint stick, position on the end of the frame and then firmly tap the frame on the edge of the bucket to lock into place... All without getting paint on your hands. I'm still perfecting the art but it can be done. It solves the problem of what to do with that sleeve you need later.
> 
> ...


I use the lid to push a loaded sleeve back on. Fish it out, get it on, slide the lid under it, put it on the ground and gently push down. Bam! Loaded, and no mess!


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Personally I have never liked the feel of a cover that has floated in paint or wrapped in plastic. I always feel like the fiber has a sealed off characteristic. I prefer to scrape the cover with a 5 in 1 and float it in water. The solids release to the bottom of the bucket. I spin the water out and the cover feels fresh.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Interesting. Think I have wrapped my covers in plastic probably going back forty years (not the same covers mind you) and don’t think I have ever noticed them feeling odd when I go to reuse them. In fact, I like that they continue to be loaded with paint and don’t I have to start fresh with them. I have never soaked them in paint. Think that would make a big mess with the inside of the core. But, to each his, or her, own.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

RH said:


> Interesting. Think I have wrapped my covers in plastic probably going back forty years (not the same covers mind you) and don’t think I have ever noticed them feeling odd when I go to reuse them. In fact, I like that they continue to be loaded with paint and don’t I have to start fresh with them. I have never soaked them in paint. Think that would make a big mess with the inside of the core. But, to each his, or her, own.


I currently work with the best guy I've ever worked with. Our preferences for covers, brushes, and many techniques are rarely the same. What we agree on overwhelmingly are the results. I would guess that if I worked with you the same would be true.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

I have never soaked my stuff in paint either. I do bag and tag though. I wrapp everything. For my brush's I use bio degradiable dog poop bags. For rollers I use kitchen bags. 

The locked cages have gotten out of hand. I use a small pole to hit the cage arm. It seems like it has become to good now. Its imploding on itself. For instance in a high end home you have to bag the roller before you take it off because if you didn't there would be splatters of paint everywhwere. I tend to go middle of the road with cage frames now those woosters are on steriods.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

i clean my brushes after everyday, sleeves i will wrap in plastic off the cage for 2 or 3 days, high end work i use a clean used sleeve at the start of everyday as i agree it gets gummy left out over night. always wipe paint off cages after you take off sleeve.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Gwarel said:


> I currently work with the best guy I've ever worked with. Our preferences for covers, brushes, and many techniques are rarely the same. What we agree on overwhelmingly are the results. I would guess that if I worked with you the same would be true.


Well thanks, but I don’t think we could *both* be the best guy you’ve ever worked with.:wink:


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

I have broken roller cages both by slamming the cover off in a bucket or using a hammer, I now use a plastic pipe about the size of the diameter of the roller frame it's self. 

I cover brushes and rollers and usually use masking film to wrap them, seems a week is about the time you end up with tools that can not be saved. 
I always have a spray bottle filled with water and a bit of Floetrol mixed in and before I wrap them I will saturate the roller or brush just as far as the paint line and that greatly extends the safe wrapped time and if I am 4 days in and still not done painting with the brush or roller I will re-wet and with the roller I may loosen it fram the frame so it does not get stuck on.

It is the ends of the roller covers and end of the paint line toward the heel of the brush that dry out first. 
I have brushes that are 4 to 15 years old that are still in rotation because I never soak them in paint water. At the end of the day there was that half filled bucket of water that everyone would plop their brush in so usually someone else would clean all the brushes. I found it is better to wrap them or clean them at the end of the job.

Quality brushes will wick water, you can dip a brush in water and see it, having 5 brushes soaking in their own paint water kills them quickly and flared bristles and lower capacity is the result. 

Also I worked with a company that tried just popping off 4" covers after use then spinning them before use resulted in very stinky paint water in the Summer and they lost capacity.


----------

